# Cool find from my Jersey forum



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Found this and thought it was really cool. Figured some of you guys would definitely appreciate this.

Clean Kill or No Kill, Lord

0 Lord, I am a hunter 
And life I seek to take 
But let me not attempt the shot 
Beyond my skill to make 
For Lord they are your creatures 
Given for our use 
But each one falls within your sight 
They're not for our abuse 
And when I loose my arrow 
Please guide it swift and true 
Or let it miss completely, Lord 
That pain be not undue 
A clean kill or no kill, Lord 
Such is my heart's desire 
Give me the skill to make it so 
Or let me hold my fire 
And when my time upon this earth 
The days they are fulfilled 
Grant that I may die at least 
As clean as those I killed

By Timothy D. Cook


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats pretty cool...


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

that is really cool, i think i'm memorize that, and say it everytime i spot a targe.  before the shot presents its self that is...


----------

